# Now a Dodge Dakota question?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering, does anyone know what mpg you would get in a 4 door 4WD Dodge Dakota with the 4.7 liter V8 in it?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Brand new? on the highway, city, or off road? big tires or little tires? 3" lift kit or no lift? 

Too many variables. I'm guessing between 16 and 19 MPG.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think sawsman has it; maybe a little higher, but unlikely.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

2001 gets 12-16 in the Uintas.... 2006 gets 16-19 on the hwy from Pocatello to SLC.. but that one is a 2wd not 4wd..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, that is terrible! My 2004 F150 with 300 HP engine gets 15-19mpg with tons more room and capacities than the Dakota.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't buy a Dodge, trust me on this one.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Don't buy a Dodge, trust me on this one.


Agreed. I've had a '94 for a long time. Pretty solid, but just way too heavy. They get horrible gas mileage. From what I hear the 6 cylinder does no better. A mid-sized truck with a V-8 that only gets 16-17 miles to gallon freeway. That is pathetic. Of coarse, Dodge doesn't make a gas truck that gets good mileage, only Chevy does with their amazing Vortec 5.3 litre. Good power and 18-19 miles per gallon with a full sized 4x4!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a 4.7 Durango that has been extremely reliable. The gas mileage is as mentioned, about 16 or 17 mpg on most tanks. That's in town driving, mostly carpooling elementary kids to school or to the grocery store or whatever. It does a little better out on the highway, but not much. I will be selling mine soon just because I want something that can tow more weight, but in terms of reliability I have been very impressed with the Durango. Dakota is basically the same vehicle with different looks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Of coarse, Dodge doesn't make a gas truck that gets good mileage, only Chevy does with their amazing Vortec 5.3 litre. Good power and 18-19 miles per gallon with a full sized 4x4!


You are sorely misinformed! The government while so well known for its efficient management and financial prowess and as a major shareholder of GM, there is a company funded by zero tax payers and corporate welfare, the blue oval:
4WD getting 15 city and way better than Obama motors at 21 mpg highway while providing 365 HP from the ecoboost engine. The 5.0L V8 gets 14/19.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.factcheck.org/2011/09/ford-m ... -bailouts/

Just thought I should share it...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/2011/09/ford-motor-co-does-u-turn-on-bailouts/
> 
> Just thought I should share it...


The fact remains, I would have supported it also...both of them were in bankruptcy and Ford pulled through all by their lonesome.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.factcheck.org/2011/09/ford-motor-co-does-u-turn-on-bailouts/
> ...


The way Ford pulled out on their lonesome was by selling parts to fix those tuna-can tranny SOBs!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Of coarse, Dodge doesn't make a gas truck that gets good mileage, only Chevy does with their amazing Vortec 5.3 litre. Good power and 18-19 miles per gallon with a full sized 4x4!
> ...


But that Ecoboost, while I agree is a great idea, is UNGODLY expensive. How long will it take to offset the 5-6000 dollar cost difference? Plus everyone knows GM makes a far better looking vehicle!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't realize it was that expensive, ouch! That is as much as the powerstroke upgrade. 
Better looking?! Do you wear glasses or too many hits to the head in O-line drills? :mrgreen: They have at least made them tolerable in the last ten years, before that and since about '78 all the bowtie faithful had to justify them being ugly as they were so "reliable." Fortunately, my truck is only 8 years old and only has a modest 140k miles, so I have several years before I have to worry about looking for another. 
It was good to see how they finally, after 40 years, dumped the side post batteries this last year or maybe in '11; those were terrible.


----------

